# Nintendo confirms new Zelda is in development



## WiiUBricker (Dec 20, 2017)

Aonuma confirms that work on the next Zelda has already begun. --@PushDustIn— Source Gaming (@AllSourceGaming) December 18, 2017


To the surprise of no one, a new Zelda is being worked on. This has been confirmed by Zelda producer Eiji Aonuma in the japanese Master Works book for Zelda Breath of the Wild. Breath of the Wild’s development did start after Skyward Sword was completed, so if it is the same with the new Zelda, it will likely take years before anything presentable is ready.

Via an IGN interview, Aonuma and the director of Zelda, Hidemaro Fujibayashi, discussed having new ideas and motivation for the new Zelda.



> *Hidemaro Fujibayashi:* “I can't say at this point if it will be in sequels or in continuations, or what form it will take, but I definitely have lots of ideas and lots of motivation right now. I think while we were working on both the main game and the DLC, it was a process of constantly getting lots of different, new ideas as we refined the game, and finding new things we wanted to do. Even in situations like this, talking to people and finding out that people want to pet dogs gives me a lot of motivation, a lot of ideas for things we could put into the game.”
> 
> *Eiji Aonuma:* “What we learned from the DLC this time around is that it's almost like raising the world or enhancing the world. In the past, we always had to start from zero again, to completion. Usually we'd be thinking, ‘oh, I wish we could add this, we could do that.’ What we couldn't do in that game, we would start fresh in a new game. But because we did a DLC, we realized it's a great way to kind of just improve that world, and kind of enhance it, and kind of raise it like your own child.”



 Source


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 20, 2017)

I hope it doesn't end up being a New Switch exclusive, or making 30FPS+ only on New Switch.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 20, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I hope it doesn't end up being a New Switch exclusive, or making 30FPS+ only on New Switch.


Hope it will be a Switch exclusive


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2017)

I hope is better than Breath of the wild, including a better story.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I hope is better than Breath of the wild, including a better story.


Your seriously trolling


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Dec 20, 2017)

So, presumably by the time it's released it will make the most of the Switch and also be ported to the next console with framerate / resolution improvements. 

I kind of wish that Nintendo could have 2 development teams working on separate games. I understand the amount of work that goes into them, but the wait is a bit of a killer. BOTW took roughly 4-5 years to develop, so we may not see another until 2021 at the earliest, by which point the Switch will be a technically archaic system (I would have thought).


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2017)

When we get "new console being developed" confirmations some 2 years into a current console I find it obvious, indeed had things not started in some notable capacity with no real downtime I would have called them incompetent. Something similar applies here.



Shadow#1 said:


> Your seriously trolling


BOTW was far from flawless and a weak story was one of the bigger criticisms. I am not seeing the trolling.


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I hope it doesn't end up being a New Switch exclusive, or making 30FPS+ only on New Switch.


It will be an exclusive on their next console


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2017)

How many years and delays before actual release?


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 20, 2017)

lets hope they move away from that lame (sorry not worth GOTY or 10/10) BOTW.

sorry fans will love shit regardless, want proof, find a TV show that you cant stand, others will also agree WTF, and i can bet you it will have a fanbase.

Take Supernatural for example, or The Walking Dead, both shows that used to be great but now STALE AS SHIT.

BOTW just felt like a running tech demo to test how well the switch can handle open world, it lacked any levels, was just basic tech demo;s on its motion controls, it has no fecking story.... WOW you wake up, run aimlessly for hours on end in the hope to find something to do, locate PHOTO locations that tell you nothing you didnt already figure out on your own.

I hope nintendo do not copy this same BS as we know they have a track record of rinse repeating the same thing.

What I would like to see in the next zelda:
something with a story
something with levels such as dungeons and it can have is BS mini puzzles within.
it can keep its open world gaming, but i dont want to be having to run from one corner to the next in order to do the next level (this was a piss take in BOTW and even in WW)
Id like to see a new enemy, not the same old GANON/ZELDA story, which is why Majoras Mask is my all time favorite
Id like to see missions/events that are like Majoras Mask and are timed events that you set in motion to then lead to the next
** something that made majoras mask so great, you didnt just meet a person at 6pm to do a mission, you also had to say meet this person at 6 do a mission which then set something else in motion which you had to be there at the right time to do that mission which then could lead to another.

If it did level based, i dont want to see the same old forumla of it starting in the woods, then moves to gorons, then zoras, then collect master sword..... its been rinse repeated


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2017)

WiiU said:


> How many years and delays before actual release?


Four.   


Based on the development time of Twilight Princess.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 20, 2017)

Veho said:


> Four.
> 
> 
> Based on the development time of Twilight Princess.


but TP was delayed intentionally for it to be a Wii launch game, then was its last CUBE game, yup nintendo was quick to abandon its console to push gamers to buy the wii.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 20, 2017)

I hope it's an old school top-down view classic Zelda focused on dungeons and puzzles.
Enough with the open world stuff.... it's awesome, but it's also time consuming and life ruining


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 20, 2017)

The Legend of Zelda Survive?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 20, 2017)

Nah3DS said:


> I hope it's an old school top-down view classic Zelda focused on dungeons and puzzles.
> Enough with the open world stuff.... it's awesome, but it's also time consuming and life ruining


I would also like an old school top-down... or even a 3D one like OOT, but more lineal and focused on dungeons, puzzle and story. "Open world" is too time consuming, I am too old for this shit™.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> The Legend of Zelda Survive?


No, we already have metal gear survive, we don't need to see another series ruined. 



sarkwalvein said:


> I would also like an old school top-down... or even a 3D one like OOT, but more lineal and focused on dungeons, puzzle and story. "Open world" is too time consuming, I am too old for this shit™.


I would like the gameboy games oracle of ages/seasons get a update, and even make the third game for the trilogy that was intended but cancelled. If the Link between worlds can be a sequel to the snes game, then they should make one for the gameboy color ones, I always felt that one was the most unique being it was the only one to do the "POKEMON 2 game choice" thing situation. 



Retroboy said:


> lets hope they move away from that lame (sorry not worth GOTY or 10/10) BOTW.



So I wasn't the only one who thought the story wasn't good. Also, I did finish the game, to completion, with the DLC season pass, and no I don't feel accomplished for the story or the ending.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Legend of Zelda GO! for android and ios


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 20, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> Legend of Zelda GO! for android and ios


Are you at the end of a dungeon but the boss is giving you a hard time, don't worry, we have heart pieces for you for a couple of rupees*.

*rupees are sold separately.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So I wasn't the only one who thought the story wasn't good. Also, I did finish the game, to completion, with the DLC season pass, and no I don't feel accomplished for the story or the ending.


I don't think this game really needed a good story to be great. The joy was all in the gameplay. And honestly, the other Zelda games are no different. Previous titles had good lore, but the story was never something worth writing home about. Nintendo's entire game design approach centers on creating really compelling gameplay first, and then building a story and world around that. I feel in Breath of the Wild, the world itself pervaded enough lore and environmental storytelling that the way story and lore was delivered in past titles would've been inappropriate. The story they did have here was minimal, and in a way, quaint. Honestly, if it were to be anything larger or more grandiose, I feel it would negatively impact Breath of the Wild's open world gameplay.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm curious if they'll do another BOTW right away, go traditional, or hybrid it. A hybrid would probably be coolest, and reduce the time to make it since i'm sure the immense BOTW world took a very, very long time to do.
The comments about DLC are curious though. DLC works a lot better in the open world style of BOTW. I'm fine with another BOTW or a hybrid. Time to ditch the clunky older style of Zelda games in favour of the more modern style.

Also it's absolutely laughable to think BOTW has a worse story than any other Zelda game. At least BOTW tried to have a story, and delivered it in a unique and interesting way. Beats the shit out of literally every other Zelda and their threadbare cookiecutter stories with absolutely no thought or substance put into them. Zelda games are generally good with having beautiful worlds and interesting characters, but never any sort of story. BOTW still had both of those things, and attempted a story. I think they did a good job too.


----------



## Justin20020 (Dec 20, 2017)

I hope, that they will add the old dungeons and the items with a better texture like that from TP


----------



## linuxares (Dec 20, 2017)

So... is it a BOTW2 or a random crappy mutiple links game again?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2017)

open world is great, when the open-nes of it isn't ruined by the lack of interesting stuff

who would have thought that Nintendo will start a new Zelda right after the previous one got released. it's almost like they are running a business....


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 20, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm curious if they'll do another BOTW right away, go traditional, or hybrid it. A hybrid would probably be coolest, and reduce the time to make it since i'm sure the immense BOTW world took a very, very long time to do.
> The comments about DLC are curious though. DLC works a lot better in the open world style of BOTW. I'm fine with another BOTW or a hybrid. Time to ditch the clunky older style of Zelda games in favour of the more modern style.
> 
> Also it's absolutely laughable to think BOTW has a worse story than any other Zelda game. At least BOTW tried to have a story, and delivered it in a unique and interesting way. Beats the shit out of literally every other Zelda and their threadbare cookiecutter stories with absolutely no thought or substance put into them. Zelda games are generally good with having beautiful worlds and interesting characters, but never any sort of story. BOTW still had both of those things, and attempted a story. I think they did a good job too.


Hybrid might be cool. I'm just wondering, if it's another big, main Zelda game, how are they gonna top Breath of the Wild? Excited to find out.

Also, glad you agree on the story, Hells. No Zelda game ever had a good story imo. Some really interesting, unique lore, cool characters, and very intriguing worlds (love the environment in Majora's Mask!), but never a good story. Again, Nintendo packs in all the gameplay they want first, and then builds whatever story they can around that. None of their games are ever designed with story in mind. It's all about lore with Nintendo -- the mechanics and workings of the Mushroom Kingdom, the world of squids in Splatoon, Olimar and the Pikmins' odd reality, etc. The Zelda series is no different. While Zelda games had a very set rhythm for delivering that lore (and whatever story was strung between it) for the longest time, Breath of the Wild is, of course, very different, and I don't think it has any less lore than its predecessors. So much of BotW's lore is in its environments, and the rest is in the towns and cities where the remnants of civilization still live on. The picture painted by the environment and its inhabitants created a very interesting world to explore. Sounds about par for the course in a Zelda game. Maybe its open-world, very non-traditional nature just exposes the failings of the series' storytelling as a whole by breaking free of the same, recycled formula?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Also it's absolutely laughable to think BOTW has a worse story than any other Zelda game. At least BOTW tried to have a story, and delivered it in a unique and interesting way. Beats the shit out of literally every other Zelda and their threadbare cookiecutter stories with absolutely no thought or substance put into them. Zelda games are generally good with having beautiful worlds and interesting characters, but never any sort of story. BOTW still had both of those things, and attempted a story. I think they did a good job too.



I reckon some of the GB and GBC handheld ones edge it out, and the earlier parts of wind waker were far better than anything BOTW did.

Story has certainly never been its strength, more is the pity as was mentioned they do have fairly decent worldbuilding and possibly a known to the intended audience quantity for a lot of it, but the world has changed and some did have the start of something.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 20, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I reckon some of the GB and GBC handheld ones edge it out, and the earlier parts of wind waker were far better than anything BOTW did.
> 
> Story has certainly never been its strength, more is the pity as was mentioned they do have fairly decent worldbuilding and _possibly a known to the intended audience quantity for a lot of it, but the world has changed and some did have the start of something._


Have you realized that your writing style sometimes looks like riddles?
I was having a hard time here trying to get what you meant, and well, I guess I am not bright enough to understand your prose perhaps.

PS: just a comment, I was really having a hard time, not to be taken personal, in any case English is just not my mother tongue.


----------



## Pleng (Dec 20, 2017)

With all the talk in the quoted article of how they dug DLC, I can't help but think they might be preparing to release the next game in some form of episodic format. That way they can release it quicker, due to one episode being smaller than a complete game, and allow customers the additional privilege of being able to pay for it multiple times.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2017)

Pleng said:


> With all the talk in the quoted article of how they dug DLC, I can't help but think they might be preparing to release the next game in some form of episodic format. That way they can release it quicker, due to one episode being smaller than a complete game, and allow customers the additional privilege of being able to pay for it multiple times.


Please, please dont do it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I hope it doesn't end up being a New Switch exclusive, or making 30FPS+ only on New Switch.


haha count on it the wiiu is DEAD. the ONLY reason botw was on the wiiu was because they already were halfway making it before the switch came out.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> haha count on it the wiiu is DEAD. the ONLY reason botw was on the wiiu was because they already were halfway making it before the switch came out.


Look at the pharse "*New* switch"


----------



## ToonGoomba (Dec 20, 2017)

*crosses fingers* Please be a Kid Icarus crossover, please be a Kid Icarus crossover, please be a kid Icarus crossover


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I don't think this game really needed a good story to be great. The joy was all in the gameplay. And honestly, the other Zelda games are no different. Previous titles had good lore, but the story was never something worth writing home about. Nintendo's entire game design approach centers on creating really compelling gameplay first, and then building a story and world around that. I feel in Breath of the Wild, the world itself pervaded enough lore and environmental storytelling that the way story and lore was delivered in past titles would've been inappropriate. The story they did have here was minimal, and in a way, quaint. Honestly, if it were to be anything larger or more grandiose, I feel it would negatively impact Breath of the Wild's open world gameplay.


Well honestly I never play legend of zelda games for the story, but if you are gonna have one, least make it count. Tales of symphonia is a game that doesn't have a great story either but is fun to play. Is just the type of game that they are making, if they are investing time into a story based game, then make a good one. The first few games didn't have much story.

Zelda 1 on nes = Collect the 8 pieces of triforce, stop ganon, save zelda
Zelda 2 on nes = Collect 6 gem stones, save zelda
Zelda 3 on SNES = Collect three necklaces, defeat Aginham, go to past, collect 7 crystals from the 7 maidens, defeat ganon, save hyrule
Simple, straight forward, to the point, and the story is hardly mentioned regularly through those games. They made simple stories before and still do. Super mario has simple stories, Rescue Peach, stop Bowser. If the main focus of the game wasn't the story, then don't try too hard on it, that what they did with this game, this game has probably the most of a zelda story to date.

Nintendo has many sub development teams like Intelligent systems, Hal laboratories, Monolith soft, maybe could have least worked together to make a more entertaining story, fire emblem, paper mario games, Xenoblade, are all RPG story based games, it could have worked, just saying.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2017)

Aonuma already said in an earlier interview Zelda from now on will be all open world based.


----------



## 330 (Dec 20, 2017)

Remake of Zelda's adventure please.

No, I'm not joking. It's about time Zelda gets her own game as a main character.


----------



## geodeath (Dec 20, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> Your seriously trolling



Why must anyone who did not enjoy BOTW as much as somebody who thinks it is a GOTY or a 10/10, be trolling?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 20, 2017)

330 said:


> Remake of Zelda's adventure please.
> 
> No, I'm not joking. It's about time Zelda gets her own game as a main character.


Excuuuuse me, princess! (oh wait, that is from a totally different attempt to destroy the franchise)


----------



## Eastonator12 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm curious if they'll do another BOTW right away, go traditional, or hybrid it. A hybrid would probably be coolest, and reduce the time to make it since i'm sure the immense BOTW world took a very, very long time to do.
> The comments about DLC are curious though. DLC works a lot better in the open world style of BOTW. I'm fine with another BOTW or a hybrid. Time to ditch the clunky older style of Zelda games in favour of the more modern style.
> 
> Also it's absolutely laughable to think BOTW has a worse story than any other Zelda game. At least BOTW tried to have a story, and delivered it in a unique and interesting way. Beats the shit out of literally every other Zelda and their threadbare cookiecutter stories with absolutely no thought or substance put into them. Zelda games are generally good with having beautiful worlds and interesting characters, but never any sort of story. BOTW still had both of those things, and attempted a story. I think they did a good job too.


i think they should. BOTW is my favorite zelda so far, but I with the successor has huge dungeons and caves and it set in non apocalyptic times


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 20, 2017)

Eastonator12 said:


> caves


Caves... caves... I've said that before, but Zelda BotW...
7.8/10
too few caves (wait, what cave?)

I missed that "geographical feature" the whole game.
I hope they put some caves in the new one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Have you realized that your writing style sometimes looks like riddles?
> I was having a hard time here trying to get what you meant, and well, I guess I am not bright enough to understand your prose perhaps.
> 
> PS: just a comment, I was really having a hard time, not to be taken personal, in any case English is just not my mother tongue.


I do try to work on that from time to time, however then that becomes a problem (go back about 4 years ago and it was all () all the time, more recently endless asterisks). Tangents, asides, endless extrapolations is generally how I think and for fear of being vague I usually want to include them. That in turn seems to lead to more problems.

To rephrase the earlier stuff.

Zelda. Has good worldbuilding -- I can't recall a single notable NPC in skyrim but majora's mask I can still do loads for, and with a bit of prompting could do most. Story for that one was eh though. That might have been a Rashomon effect thing though from the three days mechanic. Looking at the others they do OK too though.
The other part. A few years back it was noted every other superhero film was an origin story. It has however been decades now that people have had these things as a fairly serious component of pop culture. Zelda is in a similar position and to that end Nintendo could probably get away with starting... in literary terms it would be called in medias res.

The world has changed -- much like silent films are a novelty now and can't be the main event your open worlds can't be sparse sandboxes, which was something of a problem for BOTW even before the micro dungeons. Some of the Zelda games did however have story enough to tease you with "what it could have been". Combined this makes things quite frustrating as a would be enjoyer of games. While I did not care for skyrim npcs their game world had some great moments -- all sorts of choke points, alt paths, fairly well paced at times (how many times did you stumble into a town low on health and high on stuff carried and knew it was worth the try), and something like STALKER did even better still for this.

BOTW did better than I expected from the early trailers and footage, to the point where it was vaguely competent as opposed to small dev tries their hardest to do money pit game (a model normally seen when things went up against world of warcraft), which was what I was expecting. However masterpiece it was not.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 20, 2017)

Stop the presses! Nintendo comfirms paper is no longer dry when splashed with water! clear the front page! This going right there!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Also it's absolutely laughable to think BOTW has a worse story than any other Zelda game. At least BOTW tried to have a story, and delivered it in a unique and interesting way. Beats the shit out of literally every other Zelda and their threadbare cookiecutter stories with absolutely no thought or substance put into them. Zelda games are generally good with having beautiful worlds and interesting characters, but never any sort of story. BOTW still had both of those things, and attempted a story. I think they did a good job too.


I both agree and disagree. Skyward Sword would be the biggest exhibit against that, but I guess it could be considered an outlier. Breath of the Wild is like most every other 3D Zelda game in the sense that it has kind of lacking surface-level story, but has fascinating lore if you look a little deeper. The problem with that is that, with BotW especially, it requires players to have an abstract imagination (creative types like artists and designers), whereas I feel like a lot of people on this site are more concrete thinkers (mathematicians, language students, younger kids)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 20, 2017)

it's zeruuda
just wait Lonk save da princez and beat ganonboob and save Heerooli


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 20, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> lets hope they move away from that lame (sorry not worth GOTY or 10/10) BOTW.
> 
> sorry fans will love shit regardless, want proof, find a TV show that you cant stand, others will also agree WTF, and i can bet you it will have a fanbase.
> 
> ...


How grateful we are that gets to hear your opinions. 

Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 20, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I both agree and disagree. Skyward Sword would be the biggest exhibit against that, but I guess it could be considered an outlier. Breath of the Wild is like most every other 3D Zelda game in the sense that it has kind of lacking surface-level story, but has fascinating lore if you look a little deeper. The problem with that is that, with BotW especially, it requires players to have an abstract imagination (creative types like artists and designers), whereas I feel like a lot of people on this site are more concrete thinkers (mathematicians, language students, younger kids)


BotW story reminded me of how Destiny worked. The gameplay was straight forward but you had little to work off of in terms of "why". The story was there, but you had to find it..


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Dec 20, 2017)

i really hope they focus on making the story better. and a good final boss


----------



## weatMod (Dec 20, 2017)

Nah3DS said:


> I hope it's an old school top-down view classic Zelda focused on dungeons and puzzles.
> Enough with the open world stuff.... it's awesome, but it's also time consuming and life ruining




but why not both,  why can't we have a massive open world game with  lots of massive dungeon levels ?
 that is what i expected BOTW to be and it was a total let down

 "it will likely take years before anything presentable is ready."
but why?
 why can't they repeat what they did on N64 with OOT and MM and build us a sequel  based on the  BOTW engine and have it ready in a year or 2
 new game , new story , actual BGM score  ,and  actual dungeons this time
 and not any order like BOTW and ALBW but more like the NES original ,  some dungeons  can be done ahead but hard as fuck
no rhyme or reason to it ,have some dungeons need to be done in order in order to obtain items to progress like the original formula
 and have some parts  where you can skip ahead but with increased difficulty ,also maybe  bring back the experience points system of adventures of link

have the game be  more Eurocentric too instead of weaboo-centric , go back to the European looking towns of  OOT instead of the Japanese inspired Kakriko village look in BOTW


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I both agree and disagree. Skyward Sword would be the biggest exhibit against that, but I guess it could be considered an outlier. Breath of the Wild is like most every other 3D Zelda game in the sense that it has kind of lacking surface-level story, but has fascinating lore if you look a little deeper. The problem with that is that, with BotW especially, it requires players to have an abstract imagination (creative types like artists and designers), whereas I feel like a lot of people on this site are more concrete thinkers (mathematicians, language students, younger kids)



I don't mind playing along with a prebaked character and I don't mind playing a role of my own choosing -- playing Elite however many years ago I was happily captain hgaplugh, baiter of pirates and general scavenger. Zelda largely provides the option for neither, exceptions to that already mentioned, and from a cursory pondering I am going with because it hobbles the latter and seldom has the former.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm hoping it looks and plays like ALBW. That would be fun.

Also, if Nintendo no longer has to develop one Zelda for consoles and one Zelda for portables, does that mean they have sufficiewnt development headroom to launch a secondary Zelda game for the Switch?


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 20, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> How grateful we are that gets to hear your opinions.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


not opinions, an opinion would mean i am wrong.

tell me what was story driven in BOTW
tell me what levels it had
tell me what drove you from one mission to the next

hmmmm, thought so because answer to all is nothing...... and this is why the wii u didnt get a zelda game.


----------



## Polopop123 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hopefully Zelda has to fight zombies to find Link and then when you spin a fidget spinner Zelda turns into a girl. 10/10 would buy


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well honestly I never play legend of zelda games for the story, but if you are gonna have one, least make it count. Tales of symphonia is a game that doesn't have a great story either but is fun to play. Is just the type of game that they are making, if they are investing time into a story based game, then make a good one. The first few games didn't have much story.
> 
> Zelda 1 on nes = Collect the 8 pieces of triforce, stop ganon, save zelda
> Zelda 2 on nes = Collect 6 gem stones, save zelda
> ...


I feel the story in Breath of the Wild is very much in the background. It's never forced on you, and probably less omnipresent than many other Zelda games. Aside from the Great Plateau tutorial area, you're free to go anywhere, fully ignore the story, and/or go fight the final boss whenever. Sure, a more entertaining story might've been nice, but I'm sure that story was an afterthought in this game, like most other Nintendo games. Other Nintendo-owned studios like Intelligent and Monolith Soft go through greater effort designing a story. I feel like if there was a more involved story in Breath of the Wild, it would negatively impact the open world gameplay that the game excels at. That said, I do hope I'm wrong. A Zelda game with the scope of Breath of the Wild, plus a really good story would be amazing.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 20, 2017)

ok so since when did people start defending games that had nothing to tell, fuck me wake up, find weapons, run aimlessly until you find shit to do and ohh by the way fight ganon and save zelda.

fuck off, you all used to slate games for lacking story and being repetetive, why is it when its nintendo doing something the fans defend the shit out of it.

wake up.

OoT had more story than this shit
MM had more story than this shit
WW had more story than this shit
TP had more story than this shit

This shit is just like a tech demo with zelda thrown in to make money.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 20, 2017)

Since they are breaking traditions, can we get true CO-OP already?  And no, not the Triforce Heroes way.


ToonGoomba said:


> *crosses fingers* Please be a Kid Icarus crossover, please be a Kid Icarus crossover, please be a kid Icarus crossover


As fun as that sounds, I'll be happy to see a Kid Icarus Uprising 2, let alone a crossover. 


As pointed out, we usually get handheld games before the next big Zelda. So, I wouldn't be surprised if we get something Zelda related, within 2 years. Probably even using the same engine.


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 20, 2017)

great then they can hopefully address a couple of issues I had with BOTW for their next iteration of Zelda:
* put real (unique) enemies in main dungeons
* actual themes other than gimmick on how to traverse for the main dungeons (forest temple, fire temple, skeleton keep, murky dungeon) - something which Mario Odyssey did pretty good with it's each worlds.
* add good bosses which aren't some forms of the end boss. - the older games had interesting boss designs, how about we bring those back?
* better difficulty curve
* being able to repair weaponry instead of it vaporizing into thin air
* quick switch between favourized armour combinations
* some learnable battle moves like in Twilight Princess. the battle system is pretty much just the same the whole game of BotW. Wouldn't it be cool with some abilites you'd learn along the way to make the battles more interesting?
* make the horse more useful. in botw it was basically useless to use the horse because you would want to lift every single rock and climb every mountain. so you'd run away from your horse pretty fast. whistling could've made it so the horse came immediately and link grabbed ahold fast. obviously the area had to be accessible by a horse, if it can't they could simply present a message: "Your horse won't be able to make it into this area" or something similar.
*  do something different than going for "we must have nature making noise". add some good music (other than hyrule castle and one or two town themes, the game has some of the most boring music ever). Simply ask some of the big names compose for the game: Nobou Uematsu, Yasunori Mitsuda, Yoko Shimomura, Motoi Sakuraba. Heck even Nintendo's own Hip Tanaka and Koji Kondo made some amazing tracks for their past games. Zelda deserves good music.
* maybe don't go for the whole shrine gameplay again. while I love puzzle solving, most Zelda games have always had that. They don't need shrines for this.
* ability to swim under water like in a couple of past zeldas
* make Ganon or whoever they decide is the bad guy have some actual presence in the world
* maybe give Link a party he's fighting with? put Zelda next to him and some new character and let you switch between them. Ala Ys 8 or Ys Memories of Celceta. Also make this/these extra characters playable by another player. Multiplayer Zelda, YESSSS. Secret of Mana successfully did it, why can't Zelda?
* a better system for picking up items while inventory is full. allowing to swap something out immediately rather than having to walk a bit away then throw out whatever you wish to swap out, then go near and pick up. or simply remove the whole "you can only carry this much".
* better voice mixing. the voice got eaten by the background music in a couple of the cinematic scenes.
* more voice work... take a look att xenoblade chronicles 2. they've done a fantastic job.
* more cinematics with evil guys doing terrible stuff happening in the world. or simply plot unfoldings. basically a more story-driven world


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 21, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> not opinions, an opinion would mean i am wrong.
> 
> tell me what was story driven in BOTW
> tell me what levels it had
> ...


Do i really need to explain the story to you?
Not sure what you mean by levels there...
The joy of playing, the sense of exploration.

The Wii U had two Zelda games.

And shitloads of older, in fact almost every Zelda game is playable on the Wii U.

And by the way, you ARE wrong. 

We get it, you don't like the superb game that is Breath of the Wild, and that's ok even though you couldn't be more wrong. 

Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 21, 2017)

weatMod said:


> but why not both,  why can't we have a massive open world game with  lots of massive dungeon levels ?
> that is what i expected BOTW to be and it was a total let down


Give them a break, it took a lot of time to develop the game, and I'm pretty sure they didn't waste any of it.
Now that they have the BotW engine, they can expand on it and add dungeons.

But, if you ask me, I would really like them to go back to the classic puzzles of old. These modern physics puzzles of BotW aren't my cup of tea... I wish they revisited Link's Awakening and Oracle of Ages puzzles.... that's Zelda to me!



FAST6191 said:


> I don't mind playing along with a prebaked character and I don't mind playing a role of my own choosing -- playing Elite however many years ago I was happily captain hgaplugh, baiter of pirates and general scavenger. Zelda largely provides the option for neither, exceptions to that already mentioned, and from a cursory pondering I am going with because it hobbles the latter and seldom has the former.


Your british is too advanced for my limited american-english knowledge.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nah3DS said:


> Your british is too advanced for my limited american-english knowledge.



That's OK. It was a bit abstract, even for me.

Rephrasing/expanding

It was suggested that Zelda's style made it more able to be played by more artistically inclined people, however around here we go in for maths, science, programming and whatnot which tends to favour very different ways of thinking.
On the face of it that is reasonable as artists and science/engineering/programming types have radically different ways of approaching the world, priorities and solving problems. In my case engineering is my path in life and when dealing with artists it can be tricky, not as much as sales and marketing but something I have to think about -- often so much so I usually say call me to make something work or tell you why it no longer works, call someone else to make it look pretty. Alternatively if someone hands me a piece of paper and I have to convert it to a computer format I have got into trouble before when I made some change (I am not an artist but I do know about rule of thirds, golden ratios, colour theory and all that sort of thing) I deemed inconsequential but had "ruined the vision" of the artist that made it in the first place.

I however did not think BOTW fell into that trap. By way of example I brought up Elite. It was a space sim in the 80s and thing which most space sims after it reference in the same way Final Fantasy has come to define many things about Japanese RPGs, a bunch of things from ID became FPS staples (they used to be called Doom clones after all) and GTA did for open world.
Being an 80s game though it was rather limited on story and all that jazz -- there was no main quest, no factions worth speaking of for you to try to war your way through as a kind of main quest... and you were just thrown into an existing universe with a ship and could do what you like (trade, explore, mine, be a pirate, be a bounty hunter, trade in black market goods, fight aliens, upgrade your ship in a variety of ways... later games added a few things you could be hired to do, new ships, escort duties and more besides). Despite that I was still able to play it however I wanted, in my case I was mostly a scavenger and messed with pirates for bounty and their goods. Still can play it like that so it was not an ability I lost or anything.
BOTW on the other hand I, and seemingly quite a few others, felt too restricted* to try that, and it lacked much in the way of story like we saw in the likes of Wind Waker's earlier sections, Majora's mask and the GB and GBC games in the franchise (something I covered in an earlier post in the thread) so we could not lean into the story.
This was one of the things that led to many calling the game, or at least large sections of it, empty, bland, boring and all the other things we associate with some late 90s and mid 2000s open world games, or developers new to the concept trying to make one today without realising how much effort is needed. This sort of thing has been solved by devs since; Skyrim does wonders here and the later Witcher games also providing a great counter point. The franchise itself has nice amount of world building -- all the creatures, races, factions, internal conflicts, locations, greater conflicts... not quite as much as a top fantasy book but an extremely solid base, one we all know as well so they would not necessarily have to spend hours explaining it**. Coupled with the restrictive thing it made for a fairly disappointing game for some. Not unplayable but far from a game for all time, and wasted potential is worse than no potential in the eyes of many (we all know the next Barbie tie in game will suck but if Rockstar released a bug riddled unplayble mess it would be a far more troubling affair).

*restricted might be the wrong word. Either way the game did not seem to encourage a kind of role playing or really allow for it.

**Zelda has probably been around and popular for longer than most playing games have been alive, similar to how superman had been popular for decades and everybody knew the basic setup so they could jump right in rather than doing an origin story. Bonus for Zelda is because of the lack of a defined timeline you can tweak things and not have to worry about it being canonical with other games.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 21, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> Do i really need to explain the story to you?


OHH YEA WAKE UP AFTER A WAR, RUN AROUND AIMLESSLY, NOTHING STORY DRIVEN AT ALL


SnAQ said:


> Not sure what you mean by levels there...


THERE ARE NO LEVELS, ITS JUST ENDLESS REPETETIVE SHRINES, DIVINE BEASTS AND AGAIN NO MISSION OR STORY DRIVEN SIDE QUESTS, JUST RUN AIMLESSLY IN THE HOPE TO FIND SOMEONE.


SnAQ said:


> The joy of playing, the sense of exploration.


THERE IS A DIFFERENCE IN EXPLORATION AND RUNNING AIMLESSLY WITH NOTHING DRIVING YOU TO ANYTHING, JUST HOPE YOU FIND SOMETHING TO DO.



SnAQ said:


> We get it, you don't like the superb game that is Breath of the Wild, and that's ok even though you couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk



THAT IS YOUR OPINION, YOUR A NINTENDO FAN, OTHERS EVEN AGREE THIS IS FAR FROM THE BEST ZELDA GAME EVER, IT LACKS IN SO MANY WAYS, BUT WHEN IT COMES TO NINTENDO FANS, IF NINTENDO RELEASED A TURD AND SLAPPED MARIO/ZELDA ON IT, YOUD ALL LOVE IT.

FOR OPEN WORLD, I HAVE PLAYED FAR BETTER GAMES, AS FOR GOTY I HAVE PLAYED FAR BETTER GAMES THAN BOTW THIS YEAR.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 21, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I don't think this game really needed a good story to be great. The joy was all in the gameplay. And honestly, the other Zelda games are no different. Previous titles had good lore, but the story was never something worth writing home about. Nintendo's entire game design approach centers on creating really compelling gameplay first, and then building a story and world around that. I feel in Breath of the Wild, the world itself pervaded enough lore and environmental storytelling that the way story and lore was delivered in past titles would've been inappropriate. The story they did have here was minimal, and in a way, quaint. Honestly, if it were to be anything larger or more grandiose, I feel it would negatively impact Breath of the Wild's open world gameplay.


The gameplay of BOTW was nothing special either IMO. Shitty durability, tedious climbing, lack of puzzles, lack of anything interesting in most of the world, ridiculously easy boss fights (save for Calamity Ganon). The only difficult thing in the game is when you go to a far area and get wrecked by an enemy that you're not prepared for, which for some reason is more powerful than the bosses. Combat wasn't all that great either, it felt a little too hack n slash-y where you can beat most enemies by just mashing the attack button with the occasional block or sidestep.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 21, 2017)

ur weapon is broken.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 21, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> Do i really need to explain the story to you?
> Not sure what you mean by levels there...
> The joy of playing, the sense of exploration.
> 
> ...


The "sense" of exploration meaning wandering around for an hour hoping to find something?

I've enjoyed every Zelda game to date (I didn't enjoy ALLTP much, for similar reasons I hate exploring in BOTW) and I don't consider BOTW to be good. I'd consider to be average at best and that's being a little generous. Playing the game felt like a chore. Constantly having to wander around and go out of my way to find or do literally anything isn't what I consider fun.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 21, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> The gameplay of BOTW was nothing special either IMO. Shitty durability, tedious climbing, lack of puzzles, lack of anything interesting in most of the world, ridiculously easy boss fights (save for Calamity Ganon). The only difficult thing in the game is when you go to a far area and get wrecked by an enemy that you're not prepared for, which for some reason is more powerful than the bosses. Combat wasn't all that great either, it felt a little too hack n slash-y where you can beat most enemies by just mashing the attack button with the occasional block or sidestep.


this is nintendo fans all over, sorry what gameplay was so great.

running aimlessly, flawed ai, flawed weapon system, enemy ai set un fair, some enemies were even harder than gannon - the final fecking boss.

i think these are the folk that are such fans they refuse to play anything thats not on a nintendo console.

where as the rest of us have played other open world games, have had great action levels and puzzles at the same time telling a compelling story.

yet when it comes to nintendo that lack something, its ok, its not important, then spout that BOTW had some sort of excellent gameplay.

i am a fan of zelda, but this is by far anything special, the fact its been over hyped annoys me more, because its like wtf

zelda just felt like you turned the game on, saw a nice little intro movie of you waking up, then you just ran freely across a massive map and thats it.

you did endless shrines and then its so called levels (divine beasts) felt the same as doing a shrine, the bosses felt like the same boss battle with a different ability, then gannon also felt same.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leon315 said:


> ur weapon is broken.


and especially that the master sword is supposed to be the big i am, yet it breaks.

the shield again, breaks.

there is no reward playing this game either, you just return to the last check point.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 21, 2017)

is this coming for 2020?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 21, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> and especially that the master sword is supposed to be the big i am, yet it breaks.


It doesn’t break. It loses its power. Maybe Fi is sick or something.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 21, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> this is nintendo fans all over, sorry what gameplay was so great.


It's not exclusive to Nintendo fans. It's more an issue of hype selling and obviously biased and poorly written praise filled reviews. So few reviews actually give you reasons why something is good or bad amd just rely on buzz words ("polished" is one you hear a lot, "breath taking", "innovative" is one you hear thrown around a lot too but so few games actually innovate, it's fair to call something like Splatoon innovative because it's completely different from most shooters, but a game that does what a lot of other games do only slightly differently is not being innovative. "Generic" is one you hear when someone doesn't like something. I consider this a buzzword because It's overused when the game isn't actually all that generic and people just over simplify something to the point you can make it sound like some cookie cutter formula. You can make anything sound bad that way. I can say "Skyrim is a game where you're a hero who kills dragons" and that makes it sound like some cookie cutter fantasy story).

I know taste is subjective, but there's a big difference between "I like this" and "this is fantastic and you're wrong for not liking it". If you're going to act like your opinion is fact then you better damn well back it up.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> "innovative" is one you hear thrown around a lot too but so few games actually innovate, it's fair to call something like Splatoon innovative because it's completely different from most shooters



Area capture/denial is a fairly big staple in shooting games.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 21, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Area capture/denial is a fairly big staple in shooting games.


I know there's things like capture the flag, but Splatoon is quite a bit different from that, at least in the normal online mode. But that is a fair point.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 21, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> wake up.
> 
> OoT had more story than this shit
> MM had more story than this shit
> ...


BoTW is an homage of the first TLoZ for the NES.
Try to beat the NES original on your first run/knowing nothing of the game and you'll see that the criptic and useless messages of the NPCs do not help very much.
That's why on BoTW nothing gives you a clue about what to do, it's about the sense of going blind to an adventure and the feeling of how great the journey was and how you got more powerful, not about the end results.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 21, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> BoTW is an homage of the first TLoZ for the NES.
> Try to beat the NES original on your first run/knowing nothing of the game and you'll see that the criptic and useless messages of the NPCs do not help very much.
> That's why on BoTW nothing gives you a clue about what to do, it's about the sense of going blind to an adventure and the feeling of how great the journey was and how you got more powerful, not about the end results.


Gotta completely disagree. Breath of The Wild specifically tells you were to go a lot. There are markers for the quests that show your destinations including the divine beasts so that's not a very valid point. I found the game to be mind numbingly boring and really tedious, the lack of story actually made this feel worse because I feel no reason to do anything. Why should my actions matter if there's no story? Why should I feel like stopping Ganon if there's no reason other than "because I'm the hero"? The lack of story actually hurts your point about it being about the journey because there's barely a journey, with no story nothing takes place. I have no reason to care about anything in the game. Going into something with no information isn't fun to everyone either. I actually consider that to be poor design. You're just wandering around until you find something. That takes no skill, no intelligence, or anything of the sort. It just takes the ability to hold the movement control. The roadblocks in past Zelda games make you think. "Hey, I might need an item to get past here. I'll come back later" which in my opinion is a much better incentive to explore than wandering around a mostly empty world with no information. This is my problem with a lot of open world stuff, not just BOTW. Skimping on the story to prioritize wandering around a big area that little is done with. I don't want to watch a movie with no plot so why should I play a game with no plot? (Excluding obvious things like 2D platformers, arcade games, etc.) I want my story telling medium to have story.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I know there's things like capture the flag, but Splatoon is quite a bit different from that, at least in the normal online mode. But that is a fair point.


It is not capture the flag, though it is commonly seen in the same games that aspire to be more than deathmatch, but area capture/denial. Seen in any number of things including Tony Hawk games of all things where it gets called graffiti mode.

Go a bit more abstract and consider how the average Battlefield conquest mode (the signature mode of the game franchise really) plays out (kills not so important, area very important, most kills aiming more to disrupt team dynamics and generally further the objective...) and it only gets harder to call it unique. Just because it does not have a qix style area countup effect going on means little here, though come to think of it RTS have been doing similar things for years as well.

I would not be surprised to hear that splatoon caused some devs to consider it and then add something to their game but unique is a massive stretch from where I sit.


----------



## Pleng (Dec 21, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> the NPCs do not help very much.



Would anybody in this thread be kind enough to expand the aconym "NPC" so that anyone outside of total geekdom has some kind of clue as to what the hell you're talking about?


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 21, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> The gameplay of BOTW was nothing special either IMO. Shitty durability, tedious climbing, lack of puzzles, lack of anything interesting in most of the world, ridiculously easy boss fights (save for Calamity Ganon). The only difficult thing in the game is when you go to a far area and get wrecked by an enemy that you're not prepared for, which for some reason is more powerful than the bosses. Combat wasn't all that great either, it felt a little too hack n slash-y where you can beat most enemies by just mashing the attack button with the occasional block or sidestep.


I disagree. Personally, I thought the open world was executed brilliantly, with something to discover around every corner. I loved their design approach of setting playtesters loose in the world, seeing where they travel to and explore most, then placing interesting things -- shrines, korok seeds, etc. -- in places where people don't travel to as much. In that way, the game rewards true exploration in a way that very few games ever could. I believe the critical and fan reaction back me up on this. Games are often more than the sum of their parts, and no truer words could be said about Breath of the Wild. If I were to pick each piece apart, I think I'd agree with you on much. Bosses could be quite easy, climbing in the rain was annoying, and durability too. But put it all together, and the experience elevates it to a very high level.

Don't get me wrong, I totally respect your opinion on this. Some people really like some games, others don't. Not trying to force anything on you. I just believe that Breath of the Wild's gameplay was indeed quite special. Especially among game design circles, there's a reason people are calling this game a "masterclass of open-world design," after all.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 21, 2017)

Pleng said:


> Would anybody in this thread be kind enough to expand the aconym "NPC" so that anyone outside of total geekdom has some kind of clue as to what the hell you're talking about?


NPC means Non-Playable Character


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 21, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> OHH YEA WAKE UP AFTER A WAR, RUN AROUND AIMLESSLY, NOTHING STORY DRIVEN AT ALL
> 
> THERE ARE NO LEVELS, ITS JUST ENDLESS REPETETIVE SHRINES, DIVINE BEASTS AND AGAIN NO MISSION OR STORY DRIVEN SIDE QUESTS, JUST RUN AIMLESSLY IN THE HOPE TO FIND SOMEONE.
> 
> ...


I think your caps lock button is broken.

Again, that's your opinion.


Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## Phaanox (Dec 21, 2017)

It will be released on the Switch EOL.


----------



## TVL (Dec 21, 2017)

Can't wait to play it... in 2023.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 22, 2017)

​
All hands on a new Zelda.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 22, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Previous titles had good lore, but the story was never something worth writing home about.



What? I'd consider Majora's Mask story ESPECIALLY with the character development in my top 5 game plots list. I am still floored by it's storytelling, pacing, etc just like I was when I was 9 when it came out.

Anyways, I was really disappointed in BOTW. I beat it in March, haven't played it since, but I've beaten Zelda 1 several times since  I'm not really wanting an open world game (at least the size of BOTW), and I am not the biggest fan of DLC either, so I'm sad they are considering that already

edit: I'd really like to see a really dark zelda game like MM (and I guess, to a lesser extent, TP)


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, duh. What else did you expect?


----------



## xpoverzion (Dec 22, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> Your seriously trolling


I wouldn't consider this trolling.  Although BOTW was great in many aspects, the story line was pretty weak.  The game felt like it was 95% exploring and gathering, and 5% story.  Often, the story was so far in the back seat that I would be hard pressed to remember any details of it if someone asked me.  The ending of the game was especially disappointing.  It's as if the developers put so much work into making the game, that by the time they had to develop the ending, they were just burnt out, and did a rush job on the ending.  More story cut scenes, and more points in the game that reveal the story would make any BOTW sequel much better.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 22, 2017)

MFDC12 said:


> What? I'd consider Majora's Mask story ESPECIALLY with the character development in my top 5 game plots list. I am still floored by it's storytelling, pacing, etc just like I was when I was 9 when it came out.
> 
> Anyways, I was really disappointed in BOTW. I beat it in March, haven't played it since, but I've beaten Zelda 1 several times since  I'm not really wanting an open world game (at least the size of BOTW), and I am not the biggest fan of DLC either, so I'm sad they are considering that already
> 
> edit: I'd really like to see a really dark zelda game like MM (and I guess, to a lesser extent, TP)


Majora's Mask doesn't have THAT great a story if you only complete the main quest. You have to complete a lot of the sidequests for it to be really interesting (i.e. get more masks)

I personally find Breath of the Wild much the same way


----------



## Pleng (Dec 22, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> NPC means Non-Playable Character



Thank you


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 22, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> OHH YEA WAKE UP AFTER A WAR, RUN AROUND AIMLESSLY, NOTHING STORY DRIVEN AT ALL
> 
> THERE ARE NO LEVELS, ITS JUST ENDLESS REPETETIVE SHRINES, DIVINE BEASTS AND AGAIN NO MISSION OR STORY DRIVEN SIDE QUESTS, JUST RUN AIMLESSLY IN THE HOPE TO FIND SOMEONE.
> 
> ...


Just remembered, the exploration in BotW is the only proper exploration there is in a videogame, but perhaps you'd prefer to have mommy hold your hand while you are fast-traveling between pre-marked exploration points on the map like a little girl?

And that wasn't a question, since we both know that I'm right. 

Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 22, 2017)

So many fanboys. Botw is just a skyrim/assassins creed clone in a zelda skin. Zelda used to have a fairly ok balance between an on-the-rails story driven game and an exploration game. I'll admit, the hand holding to drive story was a bit overwhelming at times, but at least they had stories. Can anyone even explain what botw was about in more than a few sentences? I cant.

The best zelda games are still ones developed for nes, gb, snes, n64. I enjoyed botw, but I won't play it again. It had no notable moments. But I'll go back for that final Ganon fight in oot, the magic mirror puzzles in lttp (I've 100% that game like 10 times), the creepy vibe of mm or even links awakening for the nostalgia.

Botw is beautiful and big, but it has no substance.

"The bad guy comes to take over hyrule again, you must stop him.. or not. Do whatever you feel like I guess.. oh look a dragon, wtf was I doing? Oh yeah, kill ganon. The end"

Edit, I like how ganon is so tired of even putting an effort into the story that zelda has to explain "he's given up on taking form at this point" like.. he's just like "I'm here, what more do you want?"


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 22, 2017)

That Retroboy sure is a weird dude...

"If you're not thinking exactly like i am, YOU ARE WRONG.

I mean seriously, it's perfectly fine that he doesn't like the game, but what's the point in hating on others because of that and trying to win them over to his side. 


Also, The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild is one of the best games ever created.

It'll sure be interesting to see what direction they'll take the new Zelda in. 

Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 22, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> That Retroboy sure is a weird dude...
> 
> "If you're not thinking exactly like i am, YOU ARE WRONG.
> 
> ...


If you're referring to me as the weird retro dude, I'm not hating on anyone. Just because someone disagrees with your opinion doesn't mean it's a personal attack. I didn't call anyone names or tell people they are wrong. The posts above and below mine did.


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 22, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> If you're referring to me as the weird retro dude, I'm not hating on anyone. Just because someone disagrees with your opinion doesn't mean it's a personal attack. I didn't call anyone names or tell people they are wrong. The posts above and below mine did.


No, i wasn't referring to you. 

Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 22, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> Just remembered, the exploration in BotW is the only proper exploration there is in a videogame, but perhaps you'd prefer to have mommy hold your hand while you are fast-traveling between pre-marked exploration points on the map like a little girl?
> 
> And that wasn't a question, since we both know that I'm right.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk



That again is a fucking flawed arguement, dude seriously take your fucking fanboy glasses off for just a moment.

Just because you have a story doesnt mean your mommy is holding your hand, problem with BOTW is you wake up and that is it, massive map, run around with the hope to find something or someone.

end of the day, you love it great, that is your entitlement, but as you clearly have a different opinion as mine, STOP fucking quoting me forcing yours.

I like others do not think this game is as great as the fans are claiming, all of us that think this, will all state the same reasons why.

yet the fanboys cant accept it because theyre blinded by fanboysm.

Ill say it again, there is nothing stopping an open world action adventure free roaming game from having a story....... the fact that its taken nintendo ALL THIS TIME TO RELEASE A NEW ZELDA GAME AND THIS IS ALL THEY HAVE TO OFFER!!!!

sod off its a running tech demo of joycon motion controls.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 22, 2017)

@SnAQ ah, I see


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 22, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> sod off its a running tech demo of joycon motion controls.


You wot m8


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 22, 2017)

More [interactive] cutscenes and more voice acting could be a plus.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 22, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Majora's Mask doesn't have THAT great a story if you only complete the main quest. You have to complete a lot of the sidequests for it to be really interesting (i.e. get more masks)



I kind of disagree, but agree at the same time because I feel like that is true of most games (like for instance, you COULD play only the main quest of Tales of Symphonia, but you're gonna miss out on a lot of stories and characters) . My disagreement is mostly because even in the main quest you still have a huge amount of the story that is good/pretty emotional/whatever. I'd say the stories leading up to the main dungeons that are required make the story really interesting and emotional, especially compared to most other Zelda games. The monkey being imprisoned, the goron elder, Mikau are all of note and all those alone bring a lot of character development. But that's just my opinion.

If you are just playing casually, it is also really unlikely you are going to go to do strictly the main quest only anyways (ie: get the bare minimum amount of items, and only the transformation masks, and talk to no one in the game) compared to others in the franchise, like, let's say OOT, because it is such a huge part of the game. Even getting some heart pieces adds story.

Again, just my thoughts/opinion about the game.



Marioyoshi64 said:


> More [interactive] cutscenes and more voice acting could be a plus.


If it is good, yes. I actually found the voice acting in BOTW offputting, especially Zelda's VA. Can't speak for the japanese audio, I assume it is better.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 22, 2017)

MFDC12 said:


> I kind of disagree, but agree at the same time because I feel like that is true of most games (like for instance, you COULD play only the main quest of Tales of Symphonia, but you're gonna miss out on a lot of stories and characters) . My disagreement is mostly because even in the main quest you still have a huge amount of the story that is good/pretty emotional/whatever. I'd say the stories leading up to the main dungeons that are required make the story really interesting and emotional, especially compared to most other Zelda games. The monkey being imprisoned, the goron elder, Mikau are all of note and all those alone bring a lot of character development. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> If you are just playing casually, it is also really unlikely you are going to go to do strictly the main quest only anyways (ie: get the bare minimum amount of items, and only the transformation masks, and talk to no one in the game) compared to others in the franchise, like, let's say OOT, because it is such a huge part of the game. Even getting some heart pieces adds story.
> 
> ...


I thought zelda's (sorta) brit accent was kinda hot.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 22, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I thought zelda's (sorta) brit accent was kinda hot.


It grew on me. I actually really liked it in Champion's Ballad, whereas in the main game it could be kind of grating. I think the reason is that because the memories were prerendered, there wasn't enough time for some lines to be delivered properly, which is something they may have taken into account for the DLC


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You wot m8


TAKE GOGGLES OFF, MAYBE PLAY XBOX OR SONY...... AT LEST YOU GET THE GAMES FIRST.

BOTW IS A PAID OFF FANBOY RETARDED OVER CRITICISED GAME, IF THAT GETS YOU WET......... FUCK ME WE HAD THIS ON THE FECKING PS3/360....... WAKE THE FUCK UP..... THAT WAS 2 GENERATIONS AGO.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 23, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> TAKE GOGGLES OFF, MAYBE PLAY XBOX OR SONY...... AT LEST YOU GET THE GAMES FIRST.
> 
> BOTW IS A PAID OFF FANBOY RETARDED OVER CRITICISED GAME, IF THAT GETS YOU WET......... FUCK ME WE HAD THIS ON THE FECKING PS3/360....... WAKE THE FUCK UP..... THAT WAS 2 GENERATIONS AGO.


We still can't hear you


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 23, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> TAKE GOGGLES OFF, MAYBE PLAY XBOX OR SONY...... AT LEST YOU GET THE GAMES FIRST.
> 
> BOTW IS A PAID OFF FANBOY RETARDED OVER CRITICISED GAME, IF THAT GETS YOU WET......... FUCK ME WE HAD THIS ON THE FECKING PS3/360....... WAKE THE FUCK UP..... THAT WAS 2 GENERATIONS AGO.









We also had this exact game on the Wii U, which was one generation ago! This is a conspiracy, I tells ya!

That, uh, also makes it pretty difficult for it to be a JOYCON tech demo... since... well... the game doesn't use the Joycon in any special way (that other controllers can't also be used in)


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 23, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> TAKE GOGGLES OFF, MAYBE PLAY XBOX OR SONY...... AT LEST YOU GET THE GAMES FIRST.
> 
> BOTW IS A PAID OFF FANBOY RETARDED OVER CRITICISED GAME, IF THAT GETS YOU WET......... FUCK ME WE HAD THIS ON THE FECKING PS3/360....... WAKE THE FUCK UP..... THAT WAS 2 GENERATIONS AGO.


What did we have two generations ago?
Also, PS3/Xbox m 360 was last generation, not 2 generations ago.

It's ok little dude, i think everyone on the internet knows how you feel about BotW, but noone really cares and your quest to try to get everyone to change their opinion to match yours will most likely fail.

I have a suggestion for you:

The next time you see a thread that has something to do with Zelda, just ignore that thread, or if you are not able to do that atleast don't write any replies in the thread since you are just wasting everyone's time and their bandwidth.

I hope you have a wonderful holiday, maybe even a little Link voodoo doll you can do some voodoo shit with.

And last

The Legend of Zelda : Breath of The Wild > Most games ever created. 

Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 23, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> What did we have two generations ago?
> Also, PS3/Xbox m 360 was last generation, not 2 generations ago.
> 
> It's ok little dude, i think everyone on the internet knows how you feel about BotW, but noone really cares and your quest to try to get everyone to change their opinion to match yours will most likely fail.
> ...




it is a new generation, each time nintendo/sony or ms release a new console it is their next generation.

maybe if you see someone who does not share your opinion, then dont fucking quote them like a fanboy forcing your opinion.

end of.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> We also had this exact game on the Wii U, which was one generation ago! This is a conspiracy, I tells ya!
> 
> That, uh, also makes it pretty difficult for it to be a JOYCON tech demo... since... well... the game doesn't use the Joycon in any special way (that other controllers can't also be used in)



it can be when its initially created for .... then ported over.

just like la niore getting the ps3 version ported with customised controls for the joycon.

and this is the reason the wii u never had a new zelda title....... yea cracking game....... not.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 23, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> it can be when its initially created for .... then ported over.
> 
> just like la niore getting the ps3 version ported with customised controls for the joycon.
> 
> and this is the reason the wii u never had a new zelda title....... yea cracking game....... not.


That's great 'n all, but could you at the very least tell me what all of this fancy Joycon functionality is? I feel like I'm missing out, since I've just been playing it normally like some kinda idiot or something


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 23, 2017)

Let me guess, Retroboy is here. Just add him to your ignore list and be done with it. I have no idea what is wrong with him, but you will never get him to agree with you.


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 23, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> it is a new generation, each time nintendo/sony or ms release a new console it is their next generation.
> 
> maybe if you see someone who does not share your opinion, then dont fucking quote them like a fanboy forcing your opinion.
> 
> ...


You're wrong. 
Until the new console is released it's Next generation, but the SECOND it gets released it's current generation. 
You loose. 

Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 23, 2017)

I hope they try something more traditional gameplay wise or at the very least don't carry over the exact same style, I've struggled to find the urge to continue playing where as TP and BotW I couldn't put down.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 24, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> You're wrong.
> Until the new console is released it's Next generation, but the SECOND it gets released it's current generation.
> You loose.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


how the feck does that make any sense.

the switch is nintendos next generation console from the wii u.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 24, 2017)

Just give us bigger tows to explore. Sure the overall world of BotW was beautiful but the town's were few and far in between and felt very paltry for a world that is supposedly populated.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 24, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Just give us bigger tows to explore. Sure the overall world of BotW was beautiful but the town's were few and far in between and felt very paltry for a world that is supposedly populated.


They're more common on the outer regions of the map, but central Hyrule has plenty of ruins that would've been destroyed during Hyrule's fall


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 24, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Let me guess, Retroboy is here. Just add him to your ignore list and be done with it. I have no idea what is wrong with him, but you will never get him to agree with you.


Maybe that's what makes it fun.


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 24, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> how the feck does that make any sense.
> 
> the switch is nintendos next generation console from the wii u.


It's still their current gen.
The console Nintendo is working on now, is their next generation console. 
And noone said that the Switch isn't Nintendo's next generation console from the Wii U, but why the fuck do you bring that up?

Are you this dumb for real, or are you just attempting to be a troll? 

Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 26, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> It's still their current gen.
> The console Nintendo is working on now, is their next generation console.
> And noone said that the Switch isn't Nintendo's next generation console from the Wii U, but why the fuck do you bring that up?
> 
> ...


IT IS NOT CURRENT GEN WHEN SAID COMPANY RELEASE A NEW CONSOLE.

THEN LOOKS AT WHAT ON MARKET.......... NINTENDO IS ON THIER NEXT GEN, WHERE AS MS AND SONY BOTH RELEASED CONSOLES SOMEHWAT FUTURE PROOF.777


FUCKING LEARN A THING OR TWO ABOUT CONSOLES AND GENERATIONS..... FANBOI

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

THE WII WAS SAME GEN AS PS3/360
THE WII U WAS SAME GEN AS PS4/XBX1
THE SWITCH IS NINTENDONTS NEXT GEN.........


............



..........

SONY AND MS ARE YET TO RELEASE THEIRS............ AND ITS GUARANTEED TOO PISS ALL OVER THE SWITCH ( LIKE ITS LAST GENS DONT ALREADY) AND AGAIN THIRD PART SUPPORT WILL JUMP SHIP.



OHHHH AND LIKE WII U,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, NINTENDONDT WILL BE FIRST T RELEASE ITS NEXT CONSOLE FIRST,


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 26, 2017)

Good lord he's becoming more unstable with every post

He's like the opposite of 3DS updates


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm here I guess.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 26, 2017)

<redacted> just add him to your ignore list and be done with it


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 26, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> IT IS NOT CURRENT GEN WHEN SAID COMPANY RELEASE A NEW CONSOLE.
> 
> THEN LOOKS AT WHAT ON MARKET.......... NINTENDO IS ON THIER NEXT GEN, WHERE AS MS AND SONY BOTH RELEASED CONSOLES SOMEHWAT FUTURE PROOF.777
> 
> ...


Ok Mr caps lock.
When exactly does a console become current gen?
When you decide it?

And why are keeping up with calling me a fanboi?
PS4 IS CURRENT GENERATION
XB1 IS CURRENT GENERATION
YOUR FAVORITE CONSOLE, THE SWITCH IS CURRENT GENERATION 

YOU'RE WRONG 
GO AWAY AND STOP CONTRIBUTING TO MAKING GBATEMP MORE TOXIC. 




Sent from my F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 26, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> Ok Mr caps lock.
> When exactly does a console become current gen?
> When you decide it?
> 
> ...


when a fucking company release a new console it enters its next fucking gen, stop been a total fanboi bellend.

you want to quote me defending your opinion of zelda, fair enough, but to then quote claiming nintendo switch is not nintendos next gen console is fucking amazing.

its not when i decide or when you decide, its the simplicity of it being when said company has to release a new console.

each console of the same type is a new generation.

i fucking did the math for you, yet you still failed like a fucking wiitard.

NES - home console
SNES - HOME CONSOLE
N64 - HOME CONSOLE
GC - HOME CONSOLE
WII - HOME CONSOLE
WII U - HOME CONSOLE
SWITCH - HOME CONSOLE.

each one of these fucking consoles, is a generation, it always has been, always will be.

just because you want to defend nintendont doesnt make it different, and give it 3 years MAX nintendont will be first again to release its next gen console early because it was again cheap old inferior hardware focusing more on gimicks than making a console future proof.

hmmm reminds me of sega.

and where am i saying current gen..... you do know if one is ahead and others are behind, the one that is ahead remains ahead regardless....... so if your first in a race, your not classed as first because the others are behind..... erm sod off fanboy.

so do the fucking math;
SONY still on PS4 as it was when nintendos current gen was WII U (YUP DOA PILE OF SHITE)
MS still on XBX1 as it was when nintendos current gen was WII U (EXACTLY)

BOTH CONSOLES ARE YEARS OLD, STILL ROCKING, NINTENDO'S NEW CONSOLE AGAIN CANT EVEN COMPETE....... NO FUCKING SHOCK HERE.

Nintendo released WII U it DIES.....

Nintendo released SWITCH..... TAR DE FECKING TAR DAR...... THIS IS NINTENDO RELEASING ITS NEXT GENERATION FUCKING CONSOLE.


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 26, 2017)

Also, where have you gotten the idea that I'm a Nintendo fanboy (it's actually spelled with a Y, not a i like you're typing)?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 26, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> when a fucking company release a new console it enters its next fucking gen, stop been a total fanboi bellend.
> 
> you want to quote me defending your opinion of zelda, fair enough, but to then quote claiming nintendo switch is not nintendos next gen console is fucking amazing.
> 
> ...



Microsoft and Sony playing it safe by upgrading instead of bringing something new? GASP!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 26, 2017)

@Retroboy So... is the Switch a "next gen" or "current gen" console? I'm having trouble following


----------



## Spider_Man (Jan 2, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Microsoft and Sony playing it safe by upgrading instead of bringing something new? GASP!


so psvr isnt something new, cant say ive playing a game at home in virtual reality where it looks as if i am inside the game.

i guess ms stuck with kinect but learned its lession that forcing it with the console was a bad idea.

nintendo havent done anything new, theyve copied off the morphus x300 to make its inferior console seem better.

but the point is, you dont need gimmicks to have fun and entertaining games, its proven to work with sony and ms when devs can take its games further taking advantage of its new hardware...... where as nintendo are restricting hence why it lacks third party support and exactly why it is that nintendo get old ports of the titles they missed out on first time, or end up with inferior ports.

@TotalInsanity4 are you that slow you cant grasp that each time a company releases a new console to replace its old - this is its new generation of console?

So to compare the switch to the wii u, then yes the switch is nintendo's next generation console.

i put it in lamest terms, its amazing how retarded nintendo fans get to take something off topic to avoid accepting not everyone thinks zelda is or deserves all the hype its getting, when you have played other open world games, and as a zelda fan, BOTW is not worth its hype.

Someone could love Marmite.... others hate it and have reasons for hating it, just because you love it, doesnt make the reasons why others hate it as not being true.

replace Marmite with BOTW, you all love it, good for you, I have VALID FACTS to why I did NOT enjoy it, if these REASONS for hating it was not present then i would love the game.

I got that bored of the switch i decided to buy mario odyssey and have to admit it is an improvement on having to enter a world collect a star, exit world to re enter to collect another star..... repeat until the end.

but it does get boring when it is still the same thing, only difference is that your not entering/exiting/re entering a world.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 2, 2018)

Retroboy said:


> @TotalInsanity4 are you that slow you cant grasp that each time a company releases a new console to replace its old - this is its new generation of console?
> 
> So to compare the switch to the wii u, then yes the switch is nintendo's next generation console.


Well, yeah. I get that much. But because it's been released, it can't be "next-gen" anymore, it's now the current generation that that company has produced. That's like saying the Wii U wasn't Nintendo's current gen console a month after it released, just because it released a year ahead of the other two consoles

And just because someone asks for clarification doesn't mean you need to verbally assault them, geez


----------



## MeAndHax (Jan 3, 2018)

Gonna play it on my modchipped Switch


----------



## Spider_Man (Jan 3, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well, yeah. I get that much. But because it's been released, it can't be "next-gen" anymore, it's now the current generation that that company has produced. That's like saying the Wii U wasn't Nintendo's current gen console a month after it released, just because it released a year ahead of the other two consoles
> 
> And just because someone asks for clarification doesn't mean you need to verbally assault them, geez


why do you consistantly continue to quote.

the point was simple in, it was comparing to whats on the market currently, and that the switch is nintendo's next gen console.

your logic fails because you cant see past nintendo, you only see one system, point was there are three on the market. so out of the three, who were first to release its next gen console first?

and to put it back to my point, when sony/ms release its next gen consoles, its highly likely that its hardware will even more surpass nintendo and yes, again nintendo will be first to release its next gen console again considering switch cant handle anything that the last gen console are getting.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 3, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well, yeah. I get that much. But because it's been released, it can't be "next-gen" anymore, it's now the current generation that that company has produced. That's like saying the Wii U wasn't Nintendo's current gen console a month after it released, just because it released a year ahead of the other two consoles
> 
> And just because someone asks for clarification doesn't mean you need to verbally assault them, geez


You SMARTASS.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 3, 2018)

Retroboy said:


> why do you consistantly continue to quote.
> 
> the point was simple in, it was comparing to whats on the market currently, and that the switch is nintendo's next gen console.
> 
> ...


So... help me out, will you see the Switch as "current gen" once the Xbox One X comes out, or will they BOTH be "next gen"?


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 3, 2018)

@Retroboy Out of the three, Nintendo were first to release their next gen console because microsoft and sony weren't even in console business (well sony did design chips and stuff) when the SNES was out. gye gye gye gye

bad joke aside.
I'm super pepped to see what they do for their next Zeldur. I've got no idea how they could make multiplayer with it, but this is my dream  I think Miyamoto thought about it multiple times aswell.
I've read that Link was supposed to have two supporting characters running around in a party at one time. That's like, Secret of mana! 
But hopefully the next game will have some more alarming story which drives the player to explore, rather than ONLY just run around and hope you find something.


Spoiler



I hope for a villian which actually goes around wrecking havoc instead of having it done 100 of years ago. Giving us feelings for whatevers happening now rather than having barely any affection for the characters since all we get story about are characters which aren't around anymore. Imagine if they actually dare letting someone you care for actually die? In a Zelda game. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Spider_Man (Jan 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So... help me out, will you see the Switch as "current gen" once the Xbox One X comes out, or will they BOTH be "next gen"?


i think if it slapped you in the face, youd still be a moron and chose to deny the point made.

but to answer you, when sony and ms release its new system yes that will be sony/ms's next gen system, putting all three consoles in the same generation.

each new console that is released, is a new generation, next generation of console.

not exactly rocket fucking science.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Jan 5, 2018)

AWWW yes, new Zelda game!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retroboy said:


> i think if it slapped you in the face, youd still be a moron and chose to deny the point made.
> 
> but to answer you, when sony and ms release its new system yes that will be sony/ms's next gen system, putting all three consoles in the same generation.
> 
> ...


Also, calm down man, just please have a controlled debate, dont have to go way out, just calmly debate your views (even though i know ur right)


----------

